# 1$ sale at petsmart



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

For anyone who doesn't know, there is a nationwide 1$ sale on select fish at I believe all petsmarts. Included are some very nice schooling fish, such as tetras and rasboras, and even otos!


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Yep, got my OTO's on hold till this evening. a dozen this week and another dozen next shipment. You guys gotta make friends with them, they will pick out the best fish in the shipment and QT them for you.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

holy crap how long does it last


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't forget to quarantine!


----------



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

I think it last's a few weeks, you may want to call your local petsmart for more details.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

The Ich Factory is having a sale? Hmm, maybe I should go see... anyone know if they have any interesting loaches up for grabs among those 'select fish'? I'd put in the $ and QT time/space for a handful of snail-munchers :mrgreen:


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

I stumbled upon this sale by accident today. The dollar fish I saw include tiger bards, otos, Lg. Glow Light Tetra, several fancy guppies, and a few more!

Edit: The sale is til June 20th.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have seen some Loaches at PS, but they would not be the $1 fish. 
Kubs, Kuhlies and rarely some others.


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

kingken said:


> I think it last's a few weeks, you may want to call your local petsmart for more details.


I believe it is only 4 days Friday(5-28) to Monday.

Also on sale are albino corys.


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is a link to the dollar fish: 

hxxp://www.petsmart.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=fishsale&origkw=fishsale&sr=1&ab=livefish_b052510c


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HI I went in to my local petsmart the other day, and the stopped the sale of the schooling fish, and where doing doing certin barbs, and gouramis for a dollar each. has this happen to any one else?


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Bought 2 Otocinclus for $1 ea last week...didn't quarantine...Ich outbreak this week...bought Ich-Attack $13.

Not a good deal for me :Cry:


----------



## adroit (Dec 29, 2009)

Red Fern said:


> Bought 2 Otocinclus for $1 ea last week...didn't quarantine...Ich outbreak this week...bought Ich-Attack $13.
> 
> Not a good deal for me :Cry:


Petsmart got their money back, plus profit.


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

^
I tell ya, it is an evil marketing ploy by corporate america. :yawinkle:

The thing that bothers me the most is the stress I put my other fish through...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Now you know why I call it "the Ich Factory" - Sorry to hear about the trouble for your fish, though.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

Red Fern said:


> Bought 2 Otocinclus for $1 ea last week...didn't quarantine...Ich outbreak this week...bought Ich-Attack $13.
> 
> Not a good deal for me :Cry:


should've quarantined!


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

^ 
lesson learned


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, I bought 12 rasboras het. and just threw them in my tank with no problems a few weeks back. But you can bet Ill be quarantining this next batch, provided the sale is still on and they are in stock..

Thanks for the heads up on the sale and the ubiquitous ich issues.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

whens the sale up?


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I think its still on, two weeks ago I got 24 bloodfins and 6 oto's no QT(dont ever have to Qt they do it for me)


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

I was told June 20th at mine. They had said originally that it would end the 31st of May... so who knows.


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a really hard time supporting a place that sells comet goldfish and 1 gallon bowls to children at the same time. Absolutely no respect for the hobby.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

lol, i like that ich factory comment. i just bought a bunch of fish from them, and they all had ich showing up after 2-3 days.



asukawashere said:


> The Ich Factory is having a sale? Hmm, maybe I should go see... anyone know if they have any interesting loaches up for grabs among those 'select fish'? I'd put in the $ and QT time/space for a handful of snail-munchers :mrgreen:


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

WhiteDevil said:


> I think its still on, two weeks ago I got 24 bloodfins and 6 oto's no QT(dont ever have to Qt they do it for me)


if their QT tank is on the main filtration system. then its not QT.


----------

